# Curious, I saw a pic of this couple in a recent magazine.



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you new about the grown up actor Michael Fishman *child star actor DJ from Roseanne* who has been married to Jennifer Briner since he was 18 and he now is 24 years old. His wife is a 
bbw.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 10, 2005)

> who has been married to Jennifer Briner since he was 18 and he now is 24 years old. His wife is a
> bbw.


 Yes I do remember DJ from Roseanne. He was a good actor and so what if his wife a BBW maybe he likes his women big.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 10, 2005)

There was an episode of _Roseanne_ in which DJ had an erotic dream about Rosie. Maybe he's just taking acting to a new level...


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 10, 2005)

Zoom said:


> There was an episode of _Roseanne_ in which DJ had an erotic dream about Rosie. Maybe he's just taking acting to a new level...



Actually, that was the character David. (Darlene's boyfriend/brother of Mark.) DJ having sexual dreams about his own mother would be topic for an entirely different board...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2005)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> so what if his wife a BBW maybe he likes his women big.



That's exactly his point. 

'Round here we like to point things like that out, another one of "us".


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 11, 2005)

If he is indeed an FA, I'm sure it must have been heaven for Michael Fishman to work with Roseanne during his teen years. Can you scan the pic and post it here? I would love to see what his wife looks like.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 11, 2005)

BBWTexan said:


> Actually, that was the character David.


Bleah... all humans look alike.


----------



## Emma (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw a picture of the two, yeah she's chubby but hardly a bbw (unless this is a totally different picture) looked like babyweight to me.


----------



## lnes2121 (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually that was David who had the erotic dream about Roseanne, not DJ. That would just be wrong haha.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2009)

lnes2121 said:


> Actually that was David who had the erotic dream about Roseanne, not DJ. That would just be wrong haha.




Wow!!! Point was made about 3 years ago in a post up there *points*... but thanks for chiming in! 

Welcome to the boards, we have plenty of other more current topics, feel free to dive in.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2009)

Hold up, are you telling me _Roseanne_'s no longer on the air?

And I always though it was Mark who had the dream.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a dream wherein I was Dan from Rosanne and the girl I'm currently hugging it out with was Rosanne.

It was pretty


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 8, 2009)

If anyone here is a fan of the girl who played Darleen she's been in a few things showing off a few new added pounds. In High Fidelity she's kinda plump and on her recent guest appearences on The Big Bang Thoery she's looked a little larger as well.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 8, 2009)

here she is. She's kinda cute. 

View attachment roseanne_mfishman2.jpg


----------

